# Doppler at Create or Gennet for fertility mot?



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi

Has anyone had the doppler scan at Create or Gennet to assess blood flow to the uterus etc as part of a fertility mot.  I thought these scans were only for pregnant people but they can be used as part of a fertility assessment.  I am based in Birmingham and just wandering if it is worth travelling to london for this.

I do have a blood clotting issue so am wandering if blood flow is comprised?

Thanks
xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiya, I have had this a few times at Create. If it was that important all the clinics would be using it. It didn't tell me anything that my other clinic told me.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks luckyE that's why I wanted to check as nowhere by me offers it!!


----------

